# Adding a vfd to an existing setup with a forward and reverse starter.



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

get rid of th starter and program the vfd to go forward and reverse


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

sparky105 said:


> get rid of th starter and program the vfd to go forward and reverse


Have to agree, what the hell you need starters with a vfd for?

Cooling fan maybe


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

sparky105 said:


> get rid of th starter and program the vfd to go forward and reverse


 Agreed.:thumbsup:


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Get rid of starter. 

Wire the existing lines powering the starter to the drive line terminals.

Wire the motor T leads to the drive power output.

Use the existing control logic, that now energizes the starter coils, to turn on a relay for forward and a separate relay for reverse. Connect the "run forward" and "run reverse" control wires, from the drive, to these interposing relays. 

Program the drive parameters as needed for your application.

Check rotation- Remember, you can only change the rotation on a VFD driven motor on the down stream (output) side of the drive. 

Finished.

Pay me.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

You are going to have the fwd / rev coil voltage pulled off an put on a relay coil of the same voltage.

Your drive will probably have DI's, digital Inputs (discrete, not a comm signal.) You will have to wire the 24VDC on the drive to the relay contact, and take the other side of the relay contact to the DI.

You might have to jumper the DI common to the 24VDC common as well.

The drive you buy will be the same HP as the motor. When you turn on the drive, it will have a quick startup menu.

The safeties in series with the motor overloads in the ladder will have to be moved over to an enable contact on the drive. Don't forget about the safeties, those could be installed to protect life / equipment.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I was going to say exactly what miller and varmit said. :thumbsup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Now repeat after me:

I your name here, do solemnly swear, to uphold a defend, the constitution of the United States from all enemies, foreign and domestic, WHAT? I have to swab decks and paint the ship for the next four years??


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Now repeat after me:
> 
> I your name here, do solemnly swear, to uphold a defend, the constitution of the United States from all enemies, foreign and domestic, WHAT? I have to swab decks and paint the ship for the next four years??


:lol: :lol:


----------

